# Why does my cat yowl at night



## ClaireSayer (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi, Since losing our other cat (dec 08) our elderly cat Tabatha (18years) has started to yowl at night , particulary after she has eaten. If we check on her she seems a bit disorientated and confused, shes fine after 5mins of attention but then she will probably repeat her yowling a few hours later. Also she wont sleep on the bed with us anymore, she spends the night on the sofa where cassie used to sleep. Has anyone had any similar experiences , its as if she is pining for cassie even though they didnt really get on. They have been together for the last 16 years. Thanks for your comments


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

My cat does this to, and for no reason. some cats just do that. That is all I can write, but I am sure many members here well provide possibly better responses to this post!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Claire,firstly so sorry for the passing of your beloved Cassie As for Tabitha's yowling,it could be her age showing and she's hard of hearing or it could be again given her age,her sight is going and the nighttime darkness scares/confuses her and she needs reassurance from you and gets this when you cuddle her(from her sense of your smell) and so in her mind she's simply talking at her normal level of volume,or it could be that she is fretting somewhat,i'm sure if she is fretting with a bit of extra tlc she'll come round,but maybe because it's a fairly recent thing it might be a good idea to have her checked generally by your vet,just for your peace of mind and her well beingPlease let us know how you and she get on


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor Tabitha:sad:. It does sound to me as if she is perhaps missing her long-time companion even if they didn't really get on. I didn't think my moggie got on with our last Siamese but when she was killed (hit and run) he went and sat by her at the roadside crying and for weeks he would sleep where we buried her.:sad:
perhpas Tabitha misses Cassie most at night time when there's no one else around and she feels lonely. I think tlc is what's called for.
I'm sorry for your loss. 18 is a wonderful age for a cat and I'm sure you must miss her too after such a long life.


----------

